# Which wood for ribs?



## afgoalie (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok I'm doing ribs tomorrow using Todd's amazing smoker.  The pellets I have to chose from are as follows:Cherry,Maple,Oak,Pecan,Hickory,Apple,Pitmaster Blend, 1/3 each of oak, hickory, maple, i think


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2012)

I hear the Pitmaster is the bomb. I have used a combo of hickory and cherry and a combo of hickory and pecan


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

Cherry is excellent on Ribs....................


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I use maple a lot and am very happy with it.


----------



## tdwester (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a cherry wood kind of guy.


----------



## stovebolt (Apr 7, 2012)

I use hickory more than anything else.

  Chuck


----------



## glocksrock (Apr 27, 2012)

Hickory is great with ribs, and pretty much everything.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2012)

Pitmaster Pellets smell and taste awesome on Ribs. First time I used it the Family declared them to be the Best Ever. Oldest Cheffie Daughter already requested Ribs with Pitmaster for Memorial Day weekend...JJ


----------

